# Jogging playlist



## Michael122 (Sep 16, 2021)

Hello, all!
For those of you who jog, do you listen to Classical Music as you run?
If you do, it would be interesting to learn what pieces are in your playlist.
Some of mine are:
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man 
Beethoven: Seventh Symphony, Mvmt 4
Holst: Jupiter and Mars 
Ravel: Bolero
Obviously needs work, so, in an attempt to get help from experts, searched this forum {as well as a Google Talk Classical search} and found a couple good, if not brilliant, selections but interested in seeing more.
Thank you for your time!


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Just find music you enjoy listening to and put it on you iPod (or whatever). Doesn't have to be specifically "music to run by."

(If there's a piece about Phidippides, that would be appropriate -- but you'd have to die at the end.  )


----------



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

for me to be honest, classical music doesn't mix well with jogging... I'd go with some pop/dance/techno/maybe some faster rock, etc


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Michael122 said:


> Hello, all!
> For those of you who jog, do you listen to Classical Music as you run?
> If you do, it would be interesting to learn what pieces are in your playlist.
> Some of mine are:
> ...


Not really a new concept, working out or running/jogging to Classical Music.

If you're looking for suggestions, here's some:

*Georges Bizet - Prelude to Act I from Carmen
J.S. Bach - Brandenburg Concerto no. 3, 1st mvt
Gioachino Rossini - Overture from William Tell
Johann Strauss - Auf Der Jagd
Aram Khachaturian - Sabre Dance

Sam Fonteyn - 'Pop Looks Bach'
Ludwig Van Beethoven - Egmont Overture
John Adams - Roadrunner
Mozart - Symphony no. 25, 1st mvt
Vangelis - Chariots Of Fire
*
There's also the entire *"Hooked On . . . "* brand of music, which has a healthy collection of Classical Music set to a Disco beat.


----------



## rspader (May 14, 2014)

I have been running for over 50 years and the only type of music that never really worked for me was classical music. For one, the dynamic range is too great and the quiet passages get lost in road noise (or my huffin' and puffin'). For another, classical music sounds like ***** through the tiny headphones that I use for running. After many different attempts at amusing myself while running, I have recently (last few years) been listening to audiobooks as I never find enough time to read. YMMV.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Back in my running days, I didn't listen to music as such but did let music 'play' in my head. I found Grainger's Handel in the Strand was a good pace-setter. Unsurprising, as Percy G was a keen runner.


----------



## Michael122 (Sep 16, 2021)

If you're looking for suggestions, here's some:

*Georges Bizet - Prelude to Act I from Carmen
J.S. Bach - Brandenburg Concerto no. 3, 1st mvt
Gioachino Rossini - Overture from William Tell
Johann Strauss - Auf Der Jagd
Aram Khachaturian - Sabre Dance

Sam Fonteyn - 'Pop Looks Bach'
Ludwig Van Beethoven - Egmont Overture
John Adams - Roadrunner
Mozart - Symphony no. 25, 1st mvt
Vangelis - Chariots Of Fire
*

Thanks for this.
Suggestions are exactly what would be most helpful.
Yours are great- will definitely load some of these.
Thanks again!


----------

